# Type R Blowoff Valve



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I need to know if i can run the GREDDY type R blowoff on the street or is that to much,and if anyone is running one how loud is it.....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Depends on how much boost you're making. IIRC, the Type R is used for 25+ psi of boost. Get a Type S if you're making less boost than that. Are you looking for a quiet bov or someting loud?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what car is this on? if its on a car with a air flow meter you're better off recirculating it (not as loud).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

in which case, if he has to recirc it, I've heard the Forge diverter valve is pretty loud for a recirc unit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> in which case, if he has to recirc it, I've heard the Forge diverter valve is pretty loud for a recirc unit.



where can you get those at, besides their website?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

do a search for Forge and intercooler on google. it will show you their website.

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/index.asp


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Its actually going on my 91 turbo se-r the pic next to my name,I'll probablly stick with the type s but im having my ecu reprogrammed with the blowoff valve not recirculated...Im planning on running about 15-18 psi out of a GT30R.......


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> Its actually going on my 91 turbo se-r the pic next to my name,I'll probablly stick with the type s but im having my ecu reprogrammed with the blowoff valve not recirculated...Im planning on running about 15-18 psi out of a GT30R.......


If you want a Greddy BOV get the type-S... The type-R is mainly for high HP race applications.
After getting an exhaust and dp my stock DV is quite loud recirc'd and can be heard inside the car :thumbup:


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

sweet im going 3 inch all the way back, i have been in cars with the type s and it is pretty loud i think the type r is the one im going with...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Just be warned that the Type-R is physically a very large BOV... Id check for fitment/space issues first...


----------

